# My first spathe



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Believe it or not, this is my first Crypt. to flower, and ironically, on a plant I've been having a bit of bother with.

C. ferruginea Takahashi NT0420 that I got at the 2007 ECS meeting.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2263538888

Not the best photo but the camera and how I'm growing it is a bit limiting.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That's Great! Looks very happy if it flowered. Well done.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet man! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweeet! Mine isnt' growing gangbusters yet either - but starting to get stronger. I wasnt expecting a spathe out of the ECS plants until middle of this year. You beat me to it!


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats awesome Jim, congratulations!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Jim!










Actually, one can also scare crypts to get them starting flowering. I'm not sure this is the case here but it seems possible... Didn't know you were trying to act as "bad policeman" - that used to be my role!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, Ghaz and I play good cop/bad cop. He coddles them, fertilizes them, and reads them bedtime stories and I just throw them in a take-away container and make sure they don't dry out an die on me.

Thanks for posting my pic, I still trying to figure out how to get them sized right to do that.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Bedtime stories? Lol! I don't do that man. That's just silly. However, I really think my singing to them every night helps.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice Jim, well done!


----------

